# Betta Tank Photographs



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

As I previously said I like the dual colouring of your Betta. As for the guessing, sure I'll join:
1st phone
2nd camera
3rd phone
4th camera

For all the advancements of phone camera they will not reach the level of DSLR because physics. Phone cameras become better and better with how they handle low light and noise reduction and sharpening. I would like to get my hands on a LG G4 which can export RAW and see how a better program handles the sharpening and noise reduction. However because they have small sensors they will always have difficulty in sharpness and dynamic range. Their inability to take fast photos in low light make them difficult to operate for aquarium photography. 

That being said, a good photographer will take better photos with a phone than somebody with no experience with a DSLR. For me Photo 3 was unclear because the Betta was overexposed, colour balance off and blurry, so it might be a bad photo with a DSLR.

And here is my Betta, Otto


----------



## Frank H (Jan 16, 2015)

1 phone
2 camera
3 phone
4 camera 

same as above, I wrote my answer before reading his tho.. so unbiased


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Well not having any exp except for Trial & Error from a Microsoft Photo Shop
and a point and shoot camera...I'd say you messed/w the saturation in all but the first 
one which looks like a phone picture.
Don't know if that's the cause of it looking like or if 3 and 4 are actually out of focus(the fish not the background).


----------



## ac0xr (Aug 13, 2014)

I have pretty much no photography experience, but I'll guess!

#1 Camera
#2 Phone
#3 Phone
#4 Phone

They all look good to me though! But I am wondering if #1 and #4 are different Bettas or not?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Heh not all too confident, but I think
#1 phone
#2 DSLR - phone would look bad in low lighting
#3 phone
#4 DSLR - bokeh

Unless you purposely adjusted your DSLR and/or added post effects to make some of the photos seem to be from the phone, tricky 
What body and lenses are you using?


----------



## MEandYouPhoto (Jul 1, 2014)

Great guesses everyone and I am glad to see people interested in the discussion. 

The correct order is 
#1 Phone
#2 Camera
#3 Phone
#4 Camera

Camera is a Canon XTi (its seen better days) 

Although I did adjust the saturation in # 3 and # 4 all of the pictures are all 1-4 of the same fish and really only taken a few minutes apart. 

The first one from my iPhone 6 Plus was untouched. The lens was flat against the glass and the Beta was pretty much stationary.

For Picture 2 it is using my DSLR Again it was untouched

For Picture 3 the picture is a little blurry but it was taken with my iPhone 6 Plus but in HDR Mode. That's the reason for the high saturation. 

For Picture 4 the image is actually in focus but on the back half of the Beta and not the front. It was taken not with my kit lens but instead with a 75-300 3.5-5-6 Canon telephoto lens. I tried to use it like a poor man's macro lens. :icon_smil

The color shift is largely in part to the lens and not as much to the photoshop. I actually didn't mess with the color temperature at all. 

The reason I did these different pictures is to show that the image wont always be the same depending on the equipment you use and the settings you select. 

Its a good idea to get to know your equipment and to learn from others. 

I am always playing around with my camera and trying different methods. Since I don't have a Macro lens I have a bit more of a challenge to get great up close shots that have a decent depth of field. #4 has an extremely short DOF and that's why the back half of the Beta is in focus and not the font half. I don't have a wide aperture macro lens so low light motion photography is difficult to do right. But I still have fun with it.

dukydaf Those are some great pictures by the way.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Thank you MEandYou. I got bingo. The fact that I was puzzeled by the third photo and you did it in HDR suggests that one of the immediately observable limitations of phone cameras is a restricted dynamic range. Once you compensated with HDR it looked close to a DSLR. 

I wonder if there is a similar topic showing photos from a full frame and a dx DSLR


----------

